# 🌼 minimalist mayors 🍂 (requests: CLOSED for now)



## A r i a n e (Apr 11, 2017)

*I am closing the requests for now, as I've had another idea for "drawings" and need some time to work on it! I will also probably make my own minimalist mayors and post them here.
I will definitely re-open requests on this thread, but I'm not sure when.
thanks to everyone who asked for characters - I feel I've gotten a lot of practice and I've improved since the beginning, so I can do lots more now that I couldn't before ^^*



hello hello~







I can't draw but I love to photoshop, and I wanted to do ACNL related stuff, so I'm using mayor refs to color over and do little minimalist "drawings", like my little Edith here and requests (scroll down for examples!)



Spoiler: requests are closed for now



Feel free to request, I accept everyone and they are absolutely free ^^
(be patient though, my signature shop and well, life -ahem, video games-, can keep me busy. I work as fast as I can)

*If you request, please be aware that I since "draw" directly over the references, your character will be in the same pose as your reference - for that same reason, bigger pictures work better *






Spoiler: finished requests, in order of making:





























































































Characters belong to: Pearls, pinkcotton, Arize, lj4702, Elegant Star123, ThatOneMarshalFangirl, Arize x2, KaydeeKrunk, MayorKat54231, Soti, awesomeelle2001, BrinaLouWho, haileyphi, Arize, Pinkbell, Malaionus, DakotaRain, kawanocy x2, AlgernonsFlowers, BrinaLouWho, Malaionus x2, Vequinox, Soti x2, Arize, brookesierra7



*Requests I couldn't complete:
ona272 (waiting for bigger refs)
erialrose (waiting for ref)*
(if you see this, please PM/VM me and I will make your characters!)
let trinbloo know


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 11, 2017)

Wow this is amazing! I think it turned out perfect. I would want one if possible  I'll come back with some reference pics later


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 11, 2017)

Arize said:


> Wow this is amazing! I think it turned out perfect. I would want one if possible  I'll come back with some reference pics later



ohh, thank you so much! I'd be happy to do one for you


----------



## Pearls (Apr 11, 2017)

it looks really cute! could you do my mayor? c:


----------



## carp (Apr 11, 2017)

ok like sorry for the™spam™ but this is so beautiful u should be proud


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 11, 2017)

Pearls said:


> it looks really cute! could you do my mayor? c:



thank you! I would love to do your mayor. It's gonna take me a while but I'll do it asap, I'll VM you when it's done 



carp said:


> ok like sorry for the™spam™ but this is so beautiful u should be proud



omg, don't apologize for such a nice post! thank you so much ;_;


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 11, 2017)

Woah, what?! Just when I thought you couldn't take in any more talent. 

Maybe you could consider My Mayor?

Thanks! Ily <3


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 11, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Woah, what?! Just when I thought you couldn't take in any more talent.
> 
> Maybe you could consider My Mayor?
> 
> Thanks! Ily <3



aahhh *blushes* Pink, you're too nice! ♥
I'd be happy to do your mayor! I'll do her as soon as I can


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 12, 2017)

here is Pearls' mayor! I like how she turned out even more than my Edith :')
I hope you like her ♥


----------



## Pearls (Apr 12, 2017)

ahhh thank you! she looks great!


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 12, 2017)

Pearls said:


> ahhh thank you! she looks great!



you're welcome! I had a lot of fun making her


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 12, 2017)

Hey! I'm back with a reference  http://i.imgur.com/Gk7NqVo.jpg

Thank you so much! These are so wonderful ^_^


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 12, 2017)

Arize said:


> Hey! I'm back with a reference  http://i.imgur.com/Gk7NqVo.jpg
> 
> Thank you so much! These are so wonderful ^_^



it's my pleasure! ♥ I'm working on Pink's now, and you'll be next, probably tomorrow


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 12, 2017)

here is Pink's mayor ♥


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 12, 2017)

These are awesome, I love that you didnt go into too much detail, it just makes it nicer imo


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 12, 2017)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> These are awesome, I love that you didnt go into too much detail, it just makes it nicer imo



thank you so much!


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 12, 2017)

Wow! These are really cute. I love your style, it's so charming and unique! The whole simple/minimal theme is great.

Here's my mayor if you're willing to give her a try! Tysm!


----------



## Elegant Star123 (Apr 12, 2017)

ahh your work is truly amazing! I was just about to request something in your sig shop and then I see this! if you could possibly draw my mayor that would be great! thanks for possibly taking a interest! ^.^ http://imgur.com/gA1Mof2


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 12, 2017)

lj4702 said:


> Wow! These are really cute. I love your style, it's so charming and unique! The whole simple/minimal theme is great.
> 
> Here's my mayor if you're willing to give her a try! Tysm!





Elegant Star123 said:


> ahh your work is truly amazing! I was just about to request something in your sig shop and then I see this! if you could possibly draw my mayor that would be great! thanks for possibly taking a interest! ^.^ http://imgur.com/gA1Mof2



thank you so much for your interest and kind words! ;_; I will do both of your mayors as well! ♥


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 12, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> here is Pink's mayor ♥



I'M SPEECHLESS! I CAN NOT put into words how much I love this! She looks so adorable and natural, gahhh! Thank you so much! ♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



wearthesun said:


> here is Pink's mayor ♥



I'M SPEECHLESS! I CAN NOT put into words how much I love this! She looks so adorable and natural, gahhh! Thank you so much! ♥


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 12, 2017)

Ahhh!  Could you pretty please do the transparent mayor you already made for me?


----------



## Corrie (Apr 12, 2017)

Oh my god!! These are AMAZING!
Would you perhaps do OCs? Easy ones? xP


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 12, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> I'M SPEECHLESS! I CAN NOT put into words how much I love this! She looks so adorable and natural, gahhh! Thank you so much! ♥



ahh you are so welcome! I'm glad you like it this much, I'm pretty proud of how she turned out to be honest :')



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ahhh!  Could you pretty please do the transparent mayor you already made for me?



Absolutely! 



Corrie said:


> Oh my god!! These are AMAZING!
> Would you perhaps do OCs? Easy ones? xP



thank you!  I would be happy to, but I think I might need permission? Because since I can't draw or line without the ref, what I do is color directly over it, so I would have to use art you already got or made, does that make sense? ^^' so if I have permission to use art of your OC, then yeah, I could  (although yes, it would have to be an easy one because details are a little hard for now lol)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 12, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> Absolutely!



Thank you so much!  All of them look amazing.


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 12, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Thank you so much!  All of them look amazing.



thank you!! I'm so flattered by everyone's kind words ;_;

I'll do my best to do every mayor as soon as I can ♥


----------



## Corrie (Apr 12, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> ahh you are so welcome! I'm glad you like it this much, I'm pretty proud of how she turned out to be honest :')
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhhhhh okay I gotcha. Yeah, I'd have to ask for that. ^^; Never mind then haha. I'll consider posting my mayor instead. xD Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 12, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Ohhhhhhh okay I gotcha. Yeah, I'd have to ask for that. ^^; Never mind then haha. I'll consider posting my mayor instead. xD Thanks for letting me know!



No problem! Feel free to come back if you want me to do your mayor


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 13, 2017)

hi everyone, I just wanted to let you know that I don't have a lot of free time this week-end but I will do every request as soon as I can! ♥


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 13, 2017)

These are amazing! If acnl had a children's book THIS would be the artwork they wold use!


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 13, 2017)

Linksonic1 said:


> These are amazing! If acnl had a children's book THIS would be the artwork they wold use!



oh my god!! you just made my day, thank you so much :')


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 14, 2017)

here is Arize's mayor ♥


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 14, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> here is Arize's mayor ♥



Ahhh this is brilliant! I'm obsessed with all your creations. I'm going to come back with references of my other characters. Tell me how much tbt you'd want for each  I have 3 others!


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 14, 2017)

Arize said:


> Ahhh this is brilliant! I'm obsessed with all your creations. I'm going to come back with references of my other characters. Tell me how much tbt you'd want for each  I have 3 others!



thank you! ^^ 
these are free, I have enough tbt from my signature shop and I do them for fun :')
feel free to have your characters in different poses, I love trying out different things


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey! Whenever you can, I'd love to have one made of my two characters for now  Thank youuuuuu! 

https://imgur.com/gallery/KKkFO


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 14, 2017)

Arize said:


> Hey! Whenever you can, I'd love to have one made of my two characters for now  Thank youuuuuu!
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/KKkFO



I'd love to, when I'm done with other requests!  (hi Link <3)


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 14, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> I'd love to, when I'm done with other requests!  (hi Link <3)



Yay! Of course, take your time  I'm so excited!


----------



## Romaki (Apr 14, 2017)

Not a request, but I just wanted to say that they are incredibly well done! *o*


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 14, 2017)

Riedy said:


> Not a request, but I just wanted to say that they are incredibly well done! *o*



thank you so much! :')


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 15, 2017)

I'd love one of my little Bray!


Spoiler: HUGE Ref


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 15, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'd love one of my little Bray!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HUGE Ref



I'll do him when I'm finished with everyone else!


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 15, 2017)

Made a small update to the OP so I can keep track of requests!

If someone wants more than one character, please don't hesitate to ask! It will take a little while because of the holiday week-end but I will eventually get to everyone.


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 16, 2017)

here's lj4702's mayor!
I'm sorry about the lines on her shirt, they don't look very good but I couldn't fix them no matter what I tried ;_; I hope you like her anyway ♥


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 16, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> here's lj4702's mayor!
> I'm sorry about the lines on her shirt, they don't look very good but I couldn't fix them no matter what I tried ;_; I hope you like her anyway ♥



Wow! It's amazing! Again, this style is really beautiful-- keep up the good work! (and don't worry about the lines, I know they're kind of awkward in the ref)


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 16, 2017)

lj4702 said:


> Wow! It's amazing! Again, this style is really beautiful-- keep up the good work! (and don't worry about the lines, I know they're kind of awkward in the ref)




I'm glad you like her!  thank you so much for your kind words, it means a lot


----------



## MayorKat54231 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi your drawing are so cute i was wondering if you could draw my mayor


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 16, 2017)

MayorKat54231 said:


> Hi your drawing are so cute i was wondering if you could draw my mayor



I would be happy to! ^^


----------



## MayorKat54231 (Apr 16, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> I would be happy to! ^^



Thank you!!


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 16, 2017)

no offence to everyone else's drawings, but I think Elegant Star123's mayor is my favorite one I've done yet ;_;






I also noticed I'm doing more and more details and I think I'll continue that way. Doing more has helped me figure out new techniques and things ♥


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 16, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> no offence to everyone else's drawings, but I think Elegant Star123's mayor is my favorite one I've done yet ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg I saw her mayor before I think and I love that dress! I don't blame you for having her as your fave! ^_^


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 16, 2017)

Arize said:


> Omg I saw her mayor before I think and I love that dress! I don't blame you for having her as your fave! ^_^



Aw, you're sweet!  The leaves were super fun to do!


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 16, 2017)

Hello! Your art is really cute! I like how you don't use black outlines everywhere for the characters. It gives it a real good feel, I think. Like, a softer and brighter look.
If you don't mind, I'd be happy for you to use my mayor as a reference. I really hope she doesn't have too complicated an ensemble to work with (if you can even see the details in the images). ><;


Spoiler: Some images you can choose from:




She is bowing, I guess, even though she has a dress.

She was actually supposed to be scheming though.

Or her with an umbrella so she'll seem more dainty.
If the poses are too awkward, I can fix that too!


----------



## Elegant Star123 (Apr 16, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> no offence to everyone else's drawings, but I think Elegant Star123's mayor is my favorite one I've done yet ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awe, thanks! ;u; and I love the drawing so much! you did a perfect job on her! I will surely be back again! ^.^ keep up the great work as always!


----------



## Rob1n (Apr 17, 2017)

I love this style!
Elegantstar's is definitely the coolest so far


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Apr 17, 2017)

These are stunning! Honestly, your work is gorgeous!

If you have time, could you possible do my mayor? 



Spoiler: Photos of my Mayor





If the photos are unclear, she has flowers on her yellow dress and her hair is in a ponytail. She also has tropical sandals on. Sorry if the poses and character is too hard to see. Thanks so much!


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 17, 2017)

Would you like to do one of my mayor? c:

View attachment 197480


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 17, 2017)

woww, I woke up to so many replies! :')

I will do every request as soon as I can! I send VMs when they're ready in case you don't check back here. It means so much to me that I get so many requests, thank you so much everyone ♥



Soti said:


> Hello! Your art is really cute! I like how you don't use black outlines everywhere for the characters. It gives it a real good feel, I think. Like, a softer and brighter look.
> If you don't mind, I'd be happy for you to use my mayor as a reference. I really hope she doesn't have too complicated an ensemble to work with (if you can even see the details in the images). ><;
> 
> 
> ...



thank you so much! the truth is I don't use outlines because I color directly over the pictures without drawings, lol. I can color allright but drawing is too hard for me ;_;
I think your references will be fine! I'll use whichever one I can see the most details on 



Elegant Star123 said:


> awe, thanks! ;u; and I love the drawing so much! you did a perfect job on her! I will surely be back again! ^.^ keep up the great work as always!



you're so welcome! feel free to come back anytime, and thank you again ♥



Rob1n said:


> I love this style!
> Elegantstar's is definitely the coolest so far



thank you very much! 



awesomeelle2001 said:


> These are stunning! Honestly, your work is gorgeous!
> 
> If you have time, could you possible do my mayor?
> 
> ...



thank you so much!
The pictures are clear enough, I'd be happy to do her ^^



BrinaLouWho said:


> Would you like to do one of my mayor? c:
> 
> .



I would! thank you


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 17, 2017)

Aw these are adorable, if I had a picture of my mayor I'd get one.


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 17, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Aw these are adorable, if I had a picture of my mayor I'd get one.



thank you! ^^ well if you can get one I'd be happy to do one for you!


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm excited! 


BrinaLouWho said:


> Would you like to do one of my mayor? c:
> 
> View attachment 197480



I'm excited to see this one too. :'3


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 17, 2017)

Soti said:


> I'm excited!
> 
> 
> I'm excited to see this one too. :'3



Aww!  I'll try my best to have as many as I can done this week


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 17, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> Aww!  I'll try my best to have as many as I can done this week



Take your time! I really appreciate it.


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 18, 2017)

here's ThatOneMarshalFangirl's mayor ^^


----------



## haileyphi (Apr 18, 2017)

Are you still doing these for people? They are so so cutee!


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 18, 2017)

haileyphi said:


> Are you still doing these for people? They are so so cutee!



Thank you! Yes I am ^^


----------



## haileyphi (Apr 18, 2017)

This is my mayor~ thank you so much<3


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 18, 2017)

haileyphi said:


> View attachment 197610View attachment 197611
> 
> This is my mayor~ thank you so much<3



I'll add you to the list


----------



## ona272 (Apr 19, 2017)

would love to be added to the list please! the reference is mine and my best friends (she doesnt have a BTB) you can do one or both or none even, whatever you would like <3 thank you!!


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 19, 2017)

ona272 said:


> would love to be added to the list please! the reference is mine and my best friends (she doesnt have a BTB) you can do one or both or none even, whatever you would like <3 thank you!!
> 
> .



hi! I'd love to do both, but do you happen to have a bigger picture for the second one? I color directly over the refs and I can't make out the details on her :/


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 20, 2017)

here's sweetheart Link for Arize!
I had a ref of him in BOTW on the side to get everything right ^^
I also started on your other character but I have a headache so I'll finish later ._.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 20, 2017)

Waitbshs


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 20, 2017)

(Edited reply)


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 20, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> here's sweetheart Link for Arize!
> I had a ref of him in BOTW on the side to get everything right ^^
> I also started on your other character but I have a headache so I'll finish later ._.



Thank you! He's perfect! (of course, since you made him)


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 20, 2017)

Arize said:


> Thank you! He's perfect! (of course, since you made him)



aww you're too sweet! ♥ (also because he's Link, and Link by definition is perfect! ^^)


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 20, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> aww you're too sweet! ♥ (also because he's Link, and Link by definition is perfect! ^^)



Oh, yeah, that too


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 21, 2017)

here's Zuko for Arize ^^


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 21, 2017)

and KaydeeKrunk's mayor


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 21, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> here's Zuko for Arize ^^



Omg! I just noticed you changed the shoes to the actual shoes he wears! :') Thank you!! It was frustrating not having anything similar in game.


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 21, 2017)

Arize said:


> Omg! I just noticed you changed the shoes to the actual shoes he wears! :') Thank you!! It was frustrating not having anything similar in game.



yeah, I didn't know the character but I looked for a reference to make it more accurate ^^


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 21, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> yeah, I didn't know the character but I looked for a reference to make it more accurate ^^



You're the best! :')


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 21, 2017)

Arize said:


> You're the best! :')



aaww  ♥


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 22, 2017)

Here's another request from me ^_^

http://imgur.com/XS212xK

Thank you!!


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 22, 2017)

Arize said:


> Here's another request from me ^_^
> 
> http://imgur.com/XS212xK
> 
> Thank you!!



I'll add you to the list now


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 22, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> I'll add you to the list now



Thank you! <3

Also wondering if you could use the same technique on villagers?


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 22, 2017)

Arize said:


> Thank you! <3
> 
> Also wondering if you could use the same technique on villagers?



I haven't tried, but it should work, yes ^^ although I'd have to finish the mayors first


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 22, 2017)

if only i could find my game T-T


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 22, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> I haven't tried, but it should work, yes ^^ although I'd have to finish the mayors first



Of course, I completely understand ^_^ If you'd like to give it a try one day, I took a picture of Ankha. Take your time though, and you don't even have to do it. 

http://imgur.com/0QENm3J


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 22, 2017)

Malaionus said:


> if only i could find my game T-T



oh no, did you lose it? 



Arize said:


> Of course, I completely understand ^_^ If you'd like to give it a try one day, I took a picture of Ankha. Take your time though, and you don't even have to do it.
> 
> http://imgur.com/0QENm3J



I'll definitely consider it, I love Ankha ♥ and it'd be interesting to do villagers 

- - - Post Merge - - -

MayorKat54231's mayor is ready 
I had to guess at some things because the picture wasn't a great quality, I hope I got it right!


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 22, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> oh no, did you lose it?



yeah, but i can try to find a picture i have stored somewhere


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 22, 2017)

Malaionus said:


> yeah, but i can try to find a picture i have stored somewhere



I'm sorry to hear it.  if you do find something I'll be happy to make one for you ^^


----------



## Pinkbell (Apr 22, 2017)

Maybe mayor Hana please? 





Lovely work so far ^^


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 22, 2017)

Pinkbell said:


> Maybe mayor Hana please?
> .
> 
> Lovely work so far ^^



Thank you!  I'll add you to the list ^^


----------



## Pinkbell (Apr 22, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> Thank you!  I'll add you to the list ^^



Yay thanks again ^^


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 23, 2017)

here's Soti's mayor! I hope I got everything right ^^


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 23, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> here's Soti's mayor! I hope I got everything right ^^



Awuah! ♡ Thank you! She's fantastic.
I'm really happy with her.
I hope you can do another character for me again at some point, if you don't mind?


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 23, 2017)

Soti said:


> Awuah! ♡ Thank you! She's fantastic.
> I'm really happy with her.
> I hope you can do another character for me again at some point, if you don't mind?



You're welcome! ^^
Of course, you can ask for as many as you want, I'll just add you to the list again


----------



## Soigne (Apr 23, 2017)

These are absolutely adorable!


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 23, 2017)

Roh said:


> These are absolutely adorable!




Thank you!


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 23, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> You're welcome! ^^
> Of course, you can ask for as many as you want, I'll just add you to the list again



Super! I'll take a picture soon then.


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 23, 2017)

how many can i request at a time ?


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 23, 2017)

Malaionus said:


> how many can i request at a time ?



As many as you like


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 23, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> As many as you like



:0 i'll do 3 then

- - - Post Merge - - -



Malaionus said:


> :0 i'll do 3 then













bottom one is my mayor


sorry if these are too blurry i took it directly from my 3ds


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 23, 2017)

Malaionus said:


> :0 i'll do 3 then
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



They should be fine ^^ can you tell me what color(s) her dress is on the second one? Is it just white or other pale colors?


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 23, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> They should be fine ^^ can you tell me what color(s) her dress is on the second one? Is it just white or other pale colors?



pink and white stiped with white bottom, oh and could you also do the other one in second? i'm gonna give it to my friend

- - - Post Merge - - -

not sure what shirt color that is so i'd do a pale yellow


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 23, 2017)

Malaionus said:


> pink and white stiped with white bottom, oh and could you also do the other one in second? i'm gonna give it to my friend
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> not sure what shirt color that is so i'd do a pale yellow



Okay! I'll add you to the list for 3 ^^


----------



## acornavenue (Apr 24, 2017)

Wow these are awesome can you please make me one! once you get to mine i can get you a picture of mine


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 24, 2017)

erialrose said:


> Wow these are awesome can you please make me one! once you get to mine i can get you a picture of mine



Of course! Feel free to post a picture whenever


----------



## acornavenue (Apr 24, 2017)

p.s if you could PM me when you are ready that would be great


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 24, 2017)

erialrose said:


> p.s if you could PM me when you are ready that would be great



I'll do that ^^


----------



## DakotaRain (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi!! Your art is sooo cute!
I'd absolutely love if you did my mayor. 
Here's Luna!

Oops.. I tried to edit this to put in my second picture instead of the first but it just added two pictures instead of deleting the first one..

so the painting you'd be doing for this mayor is
* the one in the pink dress and black hair.*


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 24, 2017)

DakotaRain said:


> Hi!! Your art is sooo cute!
> I'd absolutely love if you did my mayor.
> Here's Luna!
> View attachment 197966



Thank you so much! I'll add you to the list


----------



## MayorKat54231 (Apr 25, 2017)

MayorKat54231's mayor is ready 
I had to guess at some things because the picture wasn't a great quality, I hope I got it right!






[/QUOTE]


Hi omg sorry i forgot about this, shes so cute and its no problem you got it exact. Thank you so much! :3


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 25, 2017)

MayorKat54231 said:


> Hi omg sorry i forgot about this, shes so cute and its no problem you got it exact. Thank you so much! :3




It's okay, I'm glad you like her ^^


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 26, 2017)

here's awesomeelle2001's mayor! such a cutie ♥


----------



## onionpudding (Apr 26, 2017)

I would like 2 please! I have Mayor and a resident. Here they are ♡

Mayor Kawacy: https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/WVW69kRy-6Y5rHKaQ9

Resident Ichigo: https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/WVW69kRzAP8AOBTyoa

Don't worry, I understand you have a lot of orders, so take your time! I'm patient!


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 26, 2017)

kawanocy said:


> I would like 2 please! I have Mayor and a resident. Here they are ♡
> 
> Mayor Kawacy: https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/WVW69kRy-6Y5rHKaQ9
> 
> ...



thank you for your interest ♥ I'd be happy to do your characters ^^ I'll add you to the list!


----------



## onionpudding (Apr 26, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> thank you for your interest ♥ I'd be happy to do your characters ^^ I'll add you to the list!



Thank you so much ♡♡♡


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Apr 26, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> here's awesomeelle2001's mayor! such a cutie ♥



She's so cute! I love her! Thank you so much!


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 27, 2017)

awesomeelle2001 said:


> She's so cute! I love her! Thank you so much!



You're welcome! ^^


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 27, 2017)

here's BrinaLouWho's mayor! she was so fun to make, especially the flower crown ^^


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 27, 2017)

Ahh! Totally worth the wait thank you so much she's perfect!


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 27, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> Ahh! Totally worth the wait thank you so much she's perfect!



Sorry it took a while, I wish I could make them faster :') But I'm glad you like her, thank you and you're welcome ^^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 28, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> and KaydeeKrunk's mayor



Too precious for words, I love the flowers on his shirt! <3!


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 28, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Too precious for words, I love the flowers on his shirt! <3!



Aww, thank you! I'm glad you like him ^^


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 28, 2017)

here's haileyphi's mayor ^^


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 29, 2017)

new character for Arize  thank you so much for your requests and support ♥


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 29, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> new character for Arize  thank you so much for your requests and support ♥



Yayy thank you soo much! She's lovely, as always! <3


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 29, 2017)

Arize said:


> Yayy thank you soo much! She's lovely, as always! <3



you're welcome! ^^


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 29, 2017)

here's Pinkbell's baby mayor


----------



## DakotaRain (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi! Sorry if this is annoying but I was wondering if I could change my Mayor pictures.
I can go back and edit the other one to get rid of the picture.

Here is the one I'd prefer, please let me know if there is too much going on in the outfit or if the picture is not big enough.
Thanks again!


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 29, 2017)

DakotaRain said:


> Hi! Sorry if this is annoying but I was wondering if I could change my Mayor pictures.
> I can go back and edit the other one to get rid of the picture.
> 
> Here is the one I'd prefer, please let me know if there is too much going on in the outfit or if the picture is not big enough.
> ...



It's no problem, the picture is just fine ^^ just to make sure I don't forget when I get to you, it'd be best if you edited it into your original post  thanks!


----------



## Pinkbell (Apr 29, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> here's Pinkbell's baby mayor



I love it thanks so much ^^


----------



## AlgernonsFlowers (Apr 29, 2017)

Hello! Heres my mayor if youd like to draw her, its okay if you dont wanna I love seeing everyone elses mayors already ^^


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 30, 2017)

Pinkbell said:


> I love it thanks so much ^^



You're welcome! 



AlgernonsFlowers said:


> Hello! Heres my mayor if youd like to draw her, its okay if you dont wanna I love seeing everyone elses mayors already ^^
> View attachment 198281



Thank you  I'd be happy to draw her, I'll add you to the list ^^


----------



## A r i a n e (May 1, 2017)

first one ready for Malaionus! I'll work on the others this week ^^


----------



## AlgernonsFlowers (May 1, 2017)

All these mayors are so cute omg ^u^


----------



## A r i a n e (May 1, 2017)

AlgernonsFlowers said:


> All these mayors are so cute omg ^u^



aww thank you ♥


----------



## A r i a n e (May 2, 2017)

worked on DakotaRain's mayor while I wait for references and details on previous requests


----------



## BrinaLouWho (May 2, 2017)

if you don't mind i'd love you to draw my mayor in another outfit! Thank you so much <3



Spoiler: Mayor Brina


----------



## A r i a n e (May 2, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> if you don't mind i'd love you to draw my mayor in another outfit! Thank you so much <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mayor Brina



I'd love to! re-adding you to the list now ^^


----------



## Imaginarycupcake (May 2, 2017)

These are so cute! o:


----------



## A r i a n e (May 2, 2017)

Imaginarycupcake said:


> These are so cute! o:



Thank you!


----------



## DakotaRain (May 2, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> worked on DakotaRain's mayor while I wait for references and details on previous requests
> 
> OH. MY. GOSH!!!!
> I LOVE her!!!!! Oh my gosh so darn cute thank you so much!!!!


----------



## A r i a n e (May 2, 2017)

DakotaRain said:


> OH. MY. GOSH!!!!
> I LOVE her!!!!! Oh my gosh so darn cute thank you so much!!!!



aww, I'm glad you like her! you're welcome ^^


----------



## onionpudding (May 2, 2017)

Hi! I have new references for you! I feel like these are better haha!

Mayor Kawacy: 


Resident Ichigo: 

Thanks again <3


----------



## A r i a n e (May 2, 2017)

kawanocy said:


> .



They're perfect! I should be making them this week ^^


----------



## onionpudding (May 2, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> They're perfect! I should be making them this week ^^



I'm so excited to see them! Thanks again!


----------



## A r i a n e (May 3, 2017)

first one ready for kawanocy! ^^


----------



## onionpudding (May 3, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> first one ready for kawanocy! ^^



*oh my GOSHHHH!!!*

I love it!!! Thank you so much ahhhhh she's so cute!! <333


----------



## A r i a n e (May 3, 2017)

kawanocy said:


> *oh my GOSHHHH!!!*
> 
> I love it!!! Thank you so much ahhhhh she's so cute!! <333



aww I'm so glad you like her! you're welcome


----------



## Vequinox (May 3, 2017)

Hello, can I get my mayor done? I have 3 different pictures, you can pick which one you do, or do them all! Reference 1:
Reference 2: 
Reference 3:


----------



## A r i a n e (May 3, 2017)

Vequinox said:


> .



hi again! I'd be happy to, I'll add you to the list ^^


----------



## Biyaya (May 3, 2017)

Hi again! I finally took those pictures. 
Here's the first set!


Spoiler: Pick whichever one you fancy best.



View attachment 198441
View attachment 198443
View attachment 198446
View attachment 198447


And the next one, I have so many references for... because she's my favourite. :'3


Spoiler: Combat caterpillar! Choose your preference.



View attachment 198450
View attachment 198451
Because yawning is adorable.
View attachment 198452
View attachment 198453
Taken aback.
View attachment 198455
View attachment 198456
View attachment 198457
Run, run, run!
View attachment 198459
With an axe, but I don't know if you do items.


Thanks for doing these for me!
I keep following your work in this thread, and I see it only improving.


----------



## Brookie (May 3, 2017)

Omg, I'm so totally getting a reference for my mayor once I can get enough tan on the game!


----------



## A r i a n e (May 4, 2017)

Soti said:


> Hi again! I finally took those pictures.
> Here's the first set!
> 
> 
> ...



Hey again! Thank you for your kind words - I'd love to do your characters but unfortunately I can't see the pictures :/ Could you upload them again? I recomend using imgur, it's better than the forum uploader ^^



brookesierra7 said:


> Omg, I'm so totally getting a reference for my mayor once I can get enough tan on the game!



I look forward to it! ^^


----------



## A r i a n e (May 4, 2017)

second one ready for kawanocy!


----------



## onionpudding (May 4, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> second one ready for kawanocy!



AHHHHHHHHHH!!! I LOVE IT!! Thank you so SOOO much! They are so cute! <333


----------



## A r i a n e (May 4, 2017)

kawanocy said:


> AHHHHHHHHHH!!! I LOVE IT!! Thank you so SOOO much! They are so cute! <333



♥ you are so welcome :')


----------



## Biyaya (May 4, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> Hey again! Thank you for your kind words - I'd love to do your characters but unfortunately I can't see the pictures :/ Could you upload them again? I recomend using imgur, it's better than the forum uploader ^^



Sorry about that!
I've never actually made an imgur account, so I hope the links work.
I removed some of the pictures too, so you have less to sort through.
First: http://imgur.com/a/8y0lO
Second: http://imgur.com/a/IZaVZ


----------



## A r i a n e (May 4, 2017)

Soti said:


> Sorry about that!
> I've never actually made an imgur account, so I hope the links work.
> I removed some of the pictures too, so you have less to sort through.
> First: http://imgur.com/a/8y0lO
> Second: http://imgur.com/a/IZaVZ



ahh that's perfect! ^^ so many choices, the poses will be surprises for you when I finish them 
Imgur is very practical to upload images on here, that's what I use and I find it a lot easier!


----------



## Biyaya (May 4, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> ahh that's perfect! ^^ so many choices, the poses will be surprises for you when I finish them
> Imgur is very practical to upload images on here, that's what I use and I find it a lot easier!


 That's fine.
I'll probably use it from now on then.


----------



## A r i a n e (May 5, 2017)

here's AlgernonsFlowers's mayor ^^


----------



## AlgernonsFlowers (May 5, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> here's AlgernonsFlowers's mayor ^^



Oh my goodnessss!!!! This is so cute!!!!


----------



## A r i a n e (May 5, 2017)

AlgernonsFlowers said:


> Oh my goodnessss!!!! This is so cute!!!!



I'm glad you like her


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 6, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> here's AlgernonsFlowers's mayor ^^



That's amazing!  I love how detailed her dress is and how crisp and clean it came out.


----------



## A r i a n e (May 6, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> That's amazing!  I love how detailed her dress is and how crisp and clean it came out.



thank you! ^^ I'm using another technique that make the edges and lines look more smooth, when I'm done with requests I'll go back to the old ones to make them look that way too


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 6, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> thank you! ^^ I'm using another technique that make the edges and lines look more smooth, when I'm done with requests I'll go back to the old ones to make them look that way too



Nice!  I'd love mine to look like that.


----------



## A r i a n e (May 6, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Nice!  I'd love mine to look like that.



I can definitely make some things look better now that I've practiced


----------



## A r i a n e (May 6, 2017)

here's BrinaLouWho's second one


----------



## A r i a n e (May 6, 2017)

and here's Malaionus's second one - I really hope I got the proportions right, it was my first "profile" :')


----------



## BrinaLouWho (May 6, 2017)

Ah youre improving so much!!! These are beautiful!!!


----------



## A r i a n e (May 6, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> Ah youre improving so much!!! These are beautiful!!!



thank you so much, that means a lot! ^^


----------



## A r i a n e (May 7, 2017)

this one wasn't easy, but I think I got it right :')
Malaionus's third one:


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (May 7, 2017)

gyaaaa these are adorable! wonderful job!


----------



## A r i a n e (May 7, 2017)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> gyaaaa these are adorable! wonderful job!



omfg that means so much coming from you!! thank you so much ahhh ♥


----------



## A r i a n e (May 8, 2017)

finished mayor for Vequinox! I chose this ref because I love his expression, he looks like a gangster :')


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 8, 2017)

Hello! I have another character for you please! https://imgur.com/gallery/E99SD
Thank you


----------



## A r i a n e (May 8, 2017)

Arize said:


> Hello! I have another character for you please! https://imgur.com/gallery/E99SD
> Thank you



no problem! ^^


----------



## A r i a n e (May 9, 2017)

new one ready for Soti


----------



## Biyaya (May 9, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> new one ready for Soti



Eep! Thank you! ♡  She's wonderful.


----------



## Brookie (May 9, 2017)

When you have time, here is a ref for my mayor :3
(Note: please put here in the second pic's hairstyle!  )



Spoiler: Reference









Spoiler: HairStyle







Also, is there any way you can make it where the background of the pic isn't there around my mayor? like "no background"?


----------



## A r i a n e (May 10, 2017)

Soti said:


> Eep! Thank you! ♡  She's wonderful.



I'm glad you like her! You're welcome ^^



brookesierra7 said:


> When you have time, here is a ref for my mayor :3
> (Note: please put here in the second pic's hairstyle!  )
> 
> 
> ...



Abolutely! I make them all transparent (without the backgrounds)


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

I'm confused. It's saying Ariane posted, but I don't see it?


----------



## A r i a n e (May 10, 2017)

brookesierra7 said:


> I'm confused. It's saying Ariane posted, but I don't see it?



that's weird  I was just saying that I make them all transparent so you'd have no background.
also now that I see the picture on my computer it's very small, do you happen to have a bigger one? If you want a specific pose I can do that, if you take a picture of your mayor in that pose. And it would also be easier for me if she had the hairstyle you asked for in the picture (because I "draw" directly over the references)


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

I'll just do the pose she's in  and that's fine with the hairstyle.
[Is this ref better for you?]


----------



## A r i a n e (May 10, 2017)

brookesierra7 said:


> I'll just do the pose she's in  and that's fine with the hairstyle.
> [Is this ref better for you?]



okay! yes, it's bigger so it will be easier for me ^^
I'll try the hair anyway, who knows, maybe I'll be able to do it!


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

Okie dokie. Your post said it was free?


----------



## A r i a n e (May 10, 2017)

brookesierra7 said:


> Okie dokie. Your post said it was free?



yep! I just make these for fun and to make people happy ^^


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

Awww that's so sweet  You're definitely very talented.


----------



## A r i a n e (May 10, 2017)

brookesierra7 said:


> Awww that's so sweet  You're definitely very talented.



aww, thank you very much! ♥


----------



## A r i a n e (May 11, 2017)

not an easy one, but I finally finished Soti's third character ^^


----------



## Biyaya (May 11, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> not an easy one, but I finally finished Soti's third character ^^



C: Thank you! It came out well, despite you saying it wasn't easy. Thank you so much!


----------



## A r i a n e (May 11, 2017)

Soti said:


> C: Thank you! It came out well, despite you saying it wasn't easy. Thank you so much!



You're welcome ^^ I'm glad you like it!


----------



## A r i a n e (May 12, 2017)

new character for Arize ^^


----------



## A r i a n e (May 12, 2017)

and here's brookesierra7's mayor  I managed the hair after all!








*with this last character I am closing the requests for now, as I've had another idea for "drawings" and need some time to work on it! I will also probably make my own minimalist mayors and post them here.
I will definitely re-open requests on this thread, but I'm not sure when.
thanks to everyone who asked for characters - I feel I've gotten a lot of practice and I've improved since the beginning, so I can do lots more now that I couldn't before ^^ *


----------



## Tealeaf (May 23, 2017)

// tracking ~! //


----------

